# Our 14 month with Osteosarcoma



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I don't have any experiences with this but wanted to say I'm so sorry you and sweet Reagan are dealing with this and at such a young age. Its awful.


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

I do have experience with a golden with osteosarcoma, but not with a young dog (our boy was 13.5). Amputation wasn't an option for him b/c he had pretty severe arthritis, and the vet (and us) didn't feel that he was strong enough to be a tripod. We'd had annual checkup X-rays in late August; the following late Feb we had x-rays checking out a limp and found the osteosarcoma (his back right leg bone looked like Swiss cheese. It happened so fast!). We only got a few days with him post-diagnosis; he was in a lot of pain and we couldn't let him suffer.

I am hoping for you that this is contained to her right rear leg and that amputation is an option for you. Are there any vet schools near you that might offer a 2nd opinion?

I'm so, so sorry. I know how hard this diagnosis is, and my heart goes out to you and Reagan.


----------



## Rion05 (Jan 4, 2016)

We have no experience with this, but we will keep you and your sweet pup in our thoughts and prayers. Sending healing vibes your pup's way...


----------



## ReagansMom (Aug 31, 2021)

MushyB said:


> I do have experience with a golden with osteosarcoma, but not with a young dog (our boy was 13.5). Amputation wasn't an option for him b/c he had pretty severe arthritis, and the vet (and us) didn't feel that he was strong enough to be a tripod. We'd had annual checkup X-rays in late August; the following late Feb we had x-rays checking out a limp and found the osteosarcoma (his back right leg bone looked like Swiss cheese. It happened so fast!). We only got a few days with him post-diagnosis; he was in a lot of pain and we couldn't let him suffer.
> 
> I am hoping for you that this is contained to her right rear leg and that amputation is an option for you. Are there any vet schools near you that might offer a 2nd opinion?
> 
> I'm so, so sorry. I know how hard this diagnosis is, and my heart goes out to you and Reagan.


I’m so sorry you only had a few days with your boy. It’s so hard to watch them suffer, especially since they look to us for care and comfort.
When we see about a biopsy on Friday, we will be referred to the oncologist department, and I am currently trying to get an appointment with another oncology clinic nearby. I’m learning the veterinarian community in our area (Orange County, Ca) is in quite a shambles…many Vets retiring and those still practicing can’t find and keep people willing to work. Our Vet said it would take about a month for her to get us straight to an oncologist, even with her pull. But I’m not giving up!
Thank you for your kind words which mean so much when your heart is aching.


----------



## ReagansMom (Aug 31, 2021)

Rion05 said:


> We have no experience with this, but we will keep you and your sweet pup in our thoughts and prayers. Sending healing vibes your pup's way...


This means more than you could ever know ❤


----------



## ReagansMom (Aug 31, 2021)

cwag said:


> I don't have any experiences with this but wanted to say I'm so sorry you and sweet Reagan are dealing with this and at such a young age. Its awful.


Thank you so much 💕


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I am so sorry. My heart broke for you as I read what is going on with Reagan. Prayers for healing and strength.


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

ReagansMom said:


> I’m learning the veterinarian community in our area (Orange County, Ca) is in quite a shambles…many Vets retiring and those still practicing can’t find and keep people willing to work.


We live close to UC Davis, which has an amazing vet school. It's a drive from SoCal, but it might be worth considering checking with them (if they can see you sooner, and you don't mind the 7-ish hour drive). There are a few SoCal breeders on GRF, perhaps they might have a suggestion for someone for you to contact. Good luck and {{{hugs}}} to you both.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Ask vet call UCDavis as well as your onco referral. And if you want to speed it along and have a day to do it, go in through [email protected] UCD. 
I do know of a few young, around 12 mo, osteosarcomas and two were littermates. One of the littermates had an amputation, the other did not. Both were euthanized at later time but not very long really in the grand scheme. I think the amputation boy was about 6 mo later and the non-amputation boy was a couple months later. The other one I know of under 2 had limb amputated as well, and he is still living, probably a year- 18 mo later. 
All three of these were in the Atlanta area. I mention that only because it was weird to me, they all actually lived within a couple miles of each other.


----------



## ReagansMom (Aug 31, 2021)

Prism Goldens said:


> Ask vet call UCDavis as well as your onco referral. And if you want to speed it along and have a day to do it, go in through [email protected] UCD.
> I do know of a few young, around 12 mo, osteosarcomas and two were littermates. One of the littermates had an amputation, the other did not. Both were euthanized at later time but not very long really in the grand scheme. I think the amputation boy was about 6 mo later and the non-amputation boy was a couple months later. The other one I know of under 2 had limb amputated as well, and he is still living, probably a year- 18 mo later.
> All three of these were in the Atlanta area. I mention that only because it was weird to me, they all actually lived within a couple miles of each other.


Thank you for the UCD referral. I will contact my Vet and ask her if she has some pull there. I’d drive to the ends of the earth for this sweet girl (even though she has terrible car sickness). I’ve also been told there’s a Vet in the Los Angeles area who has had some success with radiation therapy. I’ve left a message with them to see if I can get a consult.
We are going to ask the surgeon on Friday to do a CT scan of her lungs to see if there’s any sign of metastasis. Even though I‘ve read it does not always detectable on a scan, I feel we need to find this out before considering amputation. Reagan is quite an anxious girl when she’s not with her English Cream sister, Brooklyn, or with us. I’m so concerned with putting her through surgery and chemo and all that entails, only to gain a few months. It’s almost like you have to make a decision to weigh the quality of her last months against a so called “shot in the dark” to cure her. I just keep having our Vet’s words, “We just don’t see much success when pups so young get this diagnosis,” rattle around in my head. 
The experience of pups you mentioned from the Atlanta area (yes, that is weird they lived only miles of each other) seems to be indicative of the way this disease goes; it takes them quickly, amputation or not, but there’s always a hope we can save her like the little guy who is still here. I’m praying we do the right thing!


----------



## ReagansMom (Aug 31, 2021)

diane0905 said:


> I am so sorry. My heart broke for you as I read what is going on with Reagan. Prayers for healing and strength.


Thank you so much! Prayers are a powerful thing 💗


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I think its great to do lots of consultations to make the most informed decision and then its okay if the prognosis is so grim that you decide not to put her through an amputation just for a few more months with her. Its a tough call no matter what, but in the end, its clear you love her enough to make an unselfish choice if you have to. Because she is so young and this is such a difficult thing, try to resolve ahead of time that you will make the best choice you can for her and then not second guess it in your mind for years. Prayers for wisdom.


----------



## ReagansMom (Aug 31, 2021)

cwag said:


> I think its great to do lots of consultations to make the most informed decision and then its okay if the prognosis is so grim that you decide not to put her through an amputation just for a few more months with her. Its a tough call no matter what, but in the end, its clear you love her enough to make an unselfish choice if you have to. Because she is so young and this is such a difficult thing, try to resolve ahead of time that you will make the best choice you can for her and then not second guess it in your mind for years. Prayers for wisdom.


Thank you for your counsel. It means so much to read your words which echo how I’m feeling; I would rather give her the best of us with whatever time we have left rather than put her through such an arduous ordeal just so we can maybe hold on a little longer. This may all change of course if we hear something from the oncologist which gives us some glimmer of hope that we can beat this horrible disease. But you have given real sage advice in that once we make a decision we can’t torment ourselves with second guessing. We will stand firm in knowing she blessed our lives and we made sure she knows we loved her with our whole hearts.


----------



## stsmark (Feb 1, 2020)

Prayers for Reagan from us. Our experience with this disease was as follows. One day Zoey (9) never a day sick in her life, had a pronounced left front limp. X-rays that afternoon showed a mass above the wrist. UC Davis trained Vet friend said 2 choices, Palliative care and prepare to say goodbye when the pain is unmanageable or Amputation Chemo but decision had to made Asap to preclude spread. Oncologist the next day backed him up and explained that average lifespan with surgery is about 6 mos. Average with amputation and chemo 9 - 10 mos. Rarely longer to 3 yrs. 
X-rays showed clear lungs and organs so we went for it. Amputated within a week of diagnosis, recovered well, adapted heroically. Forensic pathology on the limb showed the tumor intact, everyone optimistic. Chemo went smooth, several months of nothing but fun and swimming. 
At about 7 month mark she had a pain episode, bounced right back but by the 9 1/2 month mark her eyes asked us to end it. 
I only offer this to perhaps help with your decisions going forward.
God bless


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

stsmark said:


> Prayers for Reagan from us. Our experience with this disease was as follows. One day Zoey (9) never a day sick in her life, had a pronounced left front limp. X-rays that afternoon showed a mass above the wrist. UC Davis trained Vet friend said 2 choices, Palliative care and prepare to say goodbye when the pain is unmanageable or Amputation Chemo but decision had to made Asap to preclude spread. Oncologist the next day backed him up and explained that average lifespan with surgery is about 6 mos. Average with amputation and chemo 9 - 10 mos. Rarely longer to 3 yrs.
> X-rays showed clear lungs and organs so we went for it. Amputated within a week of diagnosis, recovered well, adapted heroically. Forensic pathology on the limb showed the tumor intact, everyone optimistic. Chemo went smooth, several months of nothing but fun and swimming.
> At about 7 month mark she had a pain episode, bounced right back but by the 9 1/2 month mark her eyes asked us to end it.
> I only offer this to perhaps help with your decisions going forward.
> God bless


I'm glad you got those several months. It sounds like our experience after our dog was diagnosed with cancer.

I think the best decision is the one a person makes in relation to the dog they know and love. It could be treatment. It could be foregoing more extensive treatment. As long as a person is doing what they know to be best for their dog in their own situation, a good decision is being made and the dog knows it is very loved.


----------



## ReagansMom (Aug 31, 2021)

stsmark said:


> Prayers for Reagan from us. Our experience with this disease was as follows. One day Zoey (9) never a day sick in her life, had a pronounced left front limp. X-rays that afternoon showed a mass above the wrist. UC Davis trained Vet friend said 2 choices, Palliative care and prepare to say goodbye when the pain is unmanageable or Amputation Chemo but decision had to made Asap to preclude spread. Oncologist the next day backed him up and explained that average lifespan with surgery is about 6 mos. Average with amputation and chemo 9 - 10 mos. Rarely longer to 3 yrs.
> X-rays showed clear lungs and organs so we went for it. Amputated within a week of diagnosis, recovered well, adapted heroically. Forensic pathology on the limb showed the tumor intact, everyone optimistic. Chemo went smooth, several months of nothing but fun and swimming.
> At about 7 month mark she had a pain episode, bounced right back but by the 9 1/2 month mark her eyes asked us to end it.
> I only offer this to perhaps help with your decisions going forward.
> God bless


My heart goes out to you. This is such a difficult thing to navigate. Zoey was a lucky girl, and it’s clear you gave her every chance to beat this beast. I can’t imagine the disappointment and grief when she relapsed after being given so much hope after surgery. Thank you for sharing her story with me and the prayers you are sending our way.


----------



## Bree's Mom (Jan 27, 2015)

I really have no advise to add that hasn't been said. I only have my own experience so I sit here crying as I type for what you're going through. We lost our beautiful sweet Indy from Osteosarcoma at 9 years old, only 3 short months after losing her older sister Bree (my heart dog) from Brain cancer. For months tests and Xrays were taken of Indy's left shoulder and we kept being told it was arthritis. Arthritic meds were given always with the promise that this one or that one works wonders on all dogs...except they never did. Finally I got angry and the Xrays were sent to a Radiologist at UCD who correctly diagnosed Osteosarcoma. Dr's offered amputation giving her maybe 3 more months. I'm so glad we chose not to put her through a surgery because she died only 2 weeks later, she wouldn't have even completely healed from the amputation before she died. We now have a 5yr old Rae and 6mth old Izzy. Like your Reagan Izzy is our "sweetheart; loving, curious, funny, energetic and my constant companion". Goldens really are the BEST dogs in the world.
I am so so very sorry for this pain you're feeling. You're pain is physically being felt by everyone on this board. I know we all wish that you didn't have to go through this.


----------



## ReagansMom (Aug 31, 2021)

Bree's Mom said:


> I really have no advise to add that hasn't been said. I only have my own experience so I sit here crying as I type for what you're going through. We lost our beautiful sweet Indy from Osteosarcoma at 9 years old, only 3 short months after losing her older sister Bree (my heart dog) from Brain cancer. For months tests and Xrays were taken of Indy's left shoulder and we kept being told it was arthritis. Arthritic meds were given always with the promise that this one or that one works wonders on all dogs...except they never did. Finally I got angry and the Xrays were sent to a Radiologist at UCD who correctly diagnosed Osteosarcoma. Dr's offered amputation giving her maybe 3 more months. I'm so glad we chose not to put her through a surgery because she died only 2 weeks later, she wouldn't have even completely healed from the amputation before she died. We now have a 5yr old Rae and 6mth old Izzy. Like your Reagan Izzy is our "sweetheart; loving, curious, funny, energetic and my constant companion". Goldens really are the BEST dogs in the world.
> I am so so very sorry for this pain you're feeling. You're pain is physically being felt by everyone on this board. I know we all wish that you didn't have to go through this.
> 
> View attachment 885420


Goldens really are the BEST dogs in the world, and Izzy and Rae are so blessed to have you as their mom. These precious beings bring so much joy, and as much as we think we couldn’t love them more, they still give more than they get.
My heart breaks for you and the enormous loss you suffered when Indy and Bree were taken from you far too soon and under such horrible circumstances. We undertake the loving responsibility to care for, love, and protect these little furry angels, and it’s absolutely devastating when we can’t fix them.
We met with another Vet last Friday, and he confirmed our Reagan has Osteosarcoma. He said the lesion was quite a large knot and her knee was pretty swollen. His prognosis was very grim, and referred us to an oncologist who performs palliative radiation. I also have a call into another oncologist for a third opinion. Additionally, because I’m very much a believer in supporting and enhancing her immune system, I’ve ordered an Osteosarcoma Tincture program through a Vet in Australia. This vet does not claim to cure this disease, but rather has some success in slowing the growth of the cancer. 
While I’m doing my best to accept what’s ahead for us, I’m also quite apprehensive and nervous. I watch her like a hawk, and even though she only occasionally favors her leg, she just seems only intermittently playful and curious. I just don‘t know what the next phase will be; some people have said it comes on quickly and pain medication looses it efficacy; others have been able to manage the pain for months. I guess in a nutshell, I fear the uncertainty.
Thank you for sharing with me. Sometimes in my weaker moments I feel very alone in my grief, but I need to remind myself there are a lot of wonderful people praying for us.


----------



## GoldenSpirit (Jul 19, 2016)

I'm so sorry for what you're going through. Your post showed up because I am going through the same with my 5 yr old boy. We haven't yet confirmed (Mon is the appt), but the x-ray suggested Osteosarcoma, and my heart is in a million pieces. I can't stop crying. He's just too young. Yours is even younger, I am so sorry. Let's pray for our dear friends.


----------

